# Seachem Flourish Comprehensive vs. CSM+B



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I'd like to get a sense of which micro nutrient more people prefer, Seachem Flourish or CSM+B? Which does everyone prefer and please add the reason's why you prefer one over the other.

I have both and I'm currently using Seachem Flourish and seeing great results and once the Flourish is gone, I will begin using the Plantex CSM+B. I'd like to know if there is more of one specific nutrient in one vs the other. 

Many thanks!


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

For the price and ease, I go with the CSM+B. I dose it try right in my tank.
Flourish is good too but it is best kept in the refrigerator, which I don't have that kind of room, and it is pricier~


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think both have the same micro nutrients in them, just different concentration of each. 

I've used both and don't really see a difference in the way my plants grow. I started using CSM+B because it was cheaper and last longer for the number of tanks I have. 

If you have just one smaller tank then I think that the Seachem product would be all that is needed. If you have a large tank or many tanks then I would go with CSM+B.

I don't keep my Seachem in the frig, but I do Rex Greggs ferts (I think he recommends it).


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I personally use Seachem Flourish. I have never tried the comprehensive. I used to use CSM+B but I always hated having to mix up my own batches and they didnt seem to last very long before getting strange build up in the liquid.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I use both, one in my 29 and the other in a 55, why? I bought the CSM+B when I first ordered my ferts form Greg and didnt want it to go to waste. I like both and the CSM is more economical and I dont see a difference. I also keep both in the fridge. When my batch of flourish runs out I think I will use the CSM in both tanks


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

CS+B is so much cheaper, and seems to work better for me than Flourish (although I wasn't doing EI with Flourish). Having enough to last me for several years laying around for what would last me a few months of Flourish is pretty sweet.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've tried Flourish, CSM+B and TMG. I think all three contain the Fe and trace elements needed for your plants. The difference IMO is how these elements are delivered.

I found that in tanks with high KH, I get the best results from TMG, then Flourish then CSM+B. In low KH setups both Flourish and TMG worked better for me than CSM+B. I think the chelators used react differently and are less/more effective depending on the KH values...

I don't know why, but I always noticed an improvement when I started dosing something else besides CSM+B (in both high and low KH waters)... but that could also be specific to my water parameters.

Given that TMG works well for me with both soft and hard water and the additional benefit that it contains no sediment, I'd say that TMG is my favourite. I haven't yet tried the new TMG though.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I just started dry dosing CSM+B and I have to say the time spent measuring and dosing is so much quicker for me now than measuring 3-5 liquids per day. 

Now I have 3 containers of dry ferts. I dose 1 of the 3 each day. 
I rotate so I dose 2 times per week. I try to remember to take a day off. 

My Melon Sword never looked better. 

And the time spent is so much less dosing. :happy:


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I've never tried it, so I can't say anything from personal experience, but my _*personal impression*_ is I wouldn't want to use it, because it's a terrestrial fertilizer, not specifically designed for aquariums:










It's also missing boron and sulfur. If you add boron to it yourself, you're altering the product even further. It seems to me Plant Products Co. _might_ have a specific reason for not adding boron (in the form of some borate compound like hydrogen borate aka boric acid).

I don't like sounding like I'm knocking the use of it, this is just the reason _I personally_ don't use it. I know that companies like Seachem and Tropica do extensive testing on their products and "tweak" them for optimum performance in aquariums. So that's why I stick with them.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I'd like to get a sense of which micro nutrient more people prefer, Seachem Flourish or CSM+B? Which does everyone prefer and please add the reason's why you prefer one over the other.
> 
> I have both and I'm currently using Seachem Flourish and seeing great results and once the Flourish is gone, I will begin using the Plantex CSM+B. I'd like to know if there is more of one specific nutrient in one vs the other.
> 
> Many thanks!


 Man, Salt is one smart guy! I couldn't have dreamed of a better answer if I tried! Right on point!


----------

